
How to add new features to the product and keep interface simple - johnmoss
https://blog.digitalkwarts.com/how-to-add-new-features-to-the-product-and-keep-interface-simple/
======
johnmoss
We face this a lot with our custom WordPress themes. People request new
features, however does it worth to implement all of them?

